# Looking for a few semi-flex #5 nibs



## DavidD (Dec 8, 2020)

Need to outfit a couple Jr. Gent FPs with semi-flex nibs. I found one option from Beaufortink. Any one suggestions or recommendations? These seem to be a little tricky to find in the #5 size...

Thanks!
David


----------



## jalbert (Dec 8, 2020)

Size 5 Unit with 14k Jowo nib, F Tip
					

14k nib unit size 5. ABS plastic feeder and housing. Size 5, that means that the feeder is 5 millimeters in diameter. Thread housing M6.5x0.5, a drawing with dimensions can be found in the las picture of the gallery in this product. Semi-flex option not possible with WA or PO regrinds...




					fpnibs.com
				




It’s an add on service.


----------



## drumley (Dec 8, 2020)

You might check Fountain Pen Revolution, they sell nibs, feeds and complete units.









						FPR Nibs and Feeds
					






					fprevolutionusa.com


----------



## RobS (Dec 8, 2020)

I know you asked for a #5, they do have it local for a #6 Jowo at goulet pens








						Conklin/Monteverde JoWo Omniflex #6 Steel Nib Unit - Silver
					

This silver replacement Conklin/Monteverde Omniflex #6 steel fountain pen nib unit made by JoWo will fit into most Conklin and Monteverde pens that accept a #6 nib. Both the feed and housing are included.




					www.gouletpens.com


----------



## DavidD (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for the help thus far!


----------

